# Streaming Verständnisfrage



## bone2 (5. Aug 2011)

Ich möchte mit Red5 H264 mp4 Dateien streamen, klappt auch ganz wunderbar, nur ist mit beim Stream aufzeichnen mit rtmpdump aufgefallen, das er sie als flv speichert. Der Codec verändert sich dabei nicht.

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das der Container nicht mitgestream wird, sondern nur der audio und Video Stream aus dem mp4 container? Das also rtmpdump, mangels wissen, das empfangene in einen flv Container verpackt. hab so zweifel wo da das flv plötzlich herkommt


----------



## Noctarius (5. Aug 2011)

Das FLV müsstest du dir eigentlich alleine anschauen können. Der Container ist normal nur der Player und da kannst du auch jeden anderen streaming fähigen nutzen.


----------



## bone2 (5. Aug 2011)

Die mp4 und die abgespeicherte flv kann man mit vlc/mpc angucken.
Der container bei einem Video ist die "verpackung" der medienstreams. ein h264 video kann man in alle möglichen container packen, zB flv, mp4, mkv. Die container halten ja nur die streams (hat nix mit server zu tun) beieinander wenn die datei auf der festplatte liegt. man kann h264 auch "pur" ohne verpackung als .264 rendern, wenn man vlc dann ne passende audiodatei dazu serviert kann man das auch ganz normal anschauen.

ich frage mich nun nur wo der flv container herkommt.


----------



## Noctarius (5. Aug 2011)

flv ist der Container. Das ist sicherlich kein h264 Pure-Stream. Da sind garantiert Steuerdaten mit drin.


----------



## ice-breaker (5. Aug 2011)

bone2 hat gesagt.:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das der Container nicht mitgestream wird, sondern nur der audio und Video Stream aus dem mp4 container?


Auch gestreamte Daten stecken in einem Container. Möglicherweise ist es auch red5 der die Daten in einen flv-Container verpackt da dieser simpler zu erzeugen ist als ein MP4-Container.
Beim Streamen werden ja meist kleine Chunks neu in Container verpackt.


----------

